# Finding out sex of pigeon



## Kazi_Rabby (Sep 22, 2010)

How can I find out if the pigeon is Male or female? is there any easy way?? even how can I tell that if they are paired or not(while buying from pet store)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no easy way to tell, you will know when or if the hen lays eggs, so you have to wait and watch.. two hens you get possible 4 eggs, two cock birds no eggs..a pair two fertile eggs.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Kazi_Rabby said:


> How can I find out if the pigeon is Male or female? is there any easy way?? even how can I tell that if they are paired or not(while buying from pet store)


The definite way is by a DNA sexing but can't expect that with the pet shops.

If you can find a local breeder then that would be better than the pet shops.

Matured cocks are easy to identify because they strut, coo and dance around the female pigeons. I think, like in India, leg bands are not common in Bangladesh also so telling a definite age of an unbanded pigeon can be done only by the breeder.

Another thing is that the vent bones of a hen will be wider and more flexible while that of the cock bird will be very close or at a fingers gap. Yet it is difficult when in comes to young birds below 6 months with this method also.

If you are looking for homers, you won't have much luck with pet shops, may be Yasin will have more information about local breeder.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

well u can tell by look at the shape of the pigeon and know if its a girl or boy.oh and another way is when it makes noise c if its tails r touching and brushing the floor or not.if it is brushing its tails on the floor then its a male and if not then a female.and also there r many other ways to tell. but they work 97% of the time not 100%. where in dhaka do u live????


----------



## Kazi_Rabby (Sep 22, 2010)

I really need to study more ....thing is I have always been with dog lovers and fancy fish lovers..but i don't know a single person who is a pigeon keeper.Oh well.... who will say my uncle is one of the best fancier in Bangladesh as i am such a dumb when it comes to pigeons...I just didn't see him for about 7 years as he moved to a house out of the Dhaka city.. he could help me a lot...


----------



## Kazi_Rabby (Sep 22, 2010)

fancier11 said:


> well u can tell by look at the shape of the pigeon and know if its a girl or boy.oh and another way is when it makes noise c if its tails r touching and brushing the floor or not.if it is brushing its tails on the floor then its a male and if not then a female.and also there r many other ways to tell. but they work 97% of the time not 100%. where in dhaka do u live????


I live in Rayer Bazar....near dhanmondi...you??


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

mohammodpur....whats ur uncle's name?


----------



## bobbymck (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 5 pigeons i think they are all paired except the one. they both layed eggs 3 each it has been past time for them to hatch. the eggs are clear they have not developed any and one egg has busted and it was rotten do i have 2 pairs


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

I sometimes tell by the shape of the body
If you see one of the mates twitching their wing, thats a female-(angry)
And see one of the mates fighting and pushing the other mate somewhere else?
-Thats the male trying to push the female back to the nest.

-Dan(Hope the information worked out.)
Haiku-Japanese Style Poem:
Pigeons all at home.
Waiting to be Petted, Fed.
Pigeons, really great.


----------

